# Stalling issue



## Dynamis7 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a 1997 with the 2.4 liter engine and it's having a stalling issue whenever it gets too low at RPM for example when I come in for a red light or if it's sitting at idle it doesn't want to stay on and now even if I'm on the freeway it loses power jerks a lot and if I'm in traffic it shuts off I was told that it was because of the crap that I had at my exhaust manifold I replace the exhaust manifold but the new one got a crack as well but I was also told that it could be a distributor issue or mass air flow issue or idle control valve issue I'm not sure which one it is but it's getting very annoying.. there's no check engine light and I plugged in my own code reader and nothing was found except for transmission issues which is another topic but I'll leave that for later... also I've been smelling a burning/fiery smell from it but I can't find where it is... also my EGR pipe is not connected I tried fixing it but it won't stay connected...I am a mechanic but I'm still learning any help?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can get it to somewhat idle, trying spraying carb cleaner around where the intake manifold meets the cylinder head to check for a broken/leaking intake manifold gasket. They were pretty common on U13 Altimas. If the RPMs flare when you spray the carb cleaner, you likely have a bad gasket. Stuck open EGR valves were another thing that sometimes occurs.


----------



## Dynamis7 (Apr 3, 2016)

I tried spraying on the manifold like you suggested but there were no leaks so while I was at work I had one of the service writers order me a distributor which did a lot and it is driving better but it's still stalling so my coworkers all kind of said that it could be the idle air control valve because now it's mainly shutting off when I first started but it's been okay while driving


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

mass air flow sensor... just replaced mine and apparently its another common issue with the 97 2.4l


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Dynamis7 said:


> my EGR pipe is not connected I tried fixing it but it won't stay connected...I am a mechanic but I'm still learning any help?


Is it true then that one end of the large EGR pipe is not connected to anything; if that's so, then there may be a major vacuum leak at that point causing your problem.

To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. A good place to connect to is the charcoal canister. There should be three hoses connecting the carbon canister. Two of the hoses go to a purge valve that's built into the canister. The second larger hose off the purge valve should be your vacuum line. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, install a plug at the EGR valve inplace of the pipe if unable to fix, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe crankshaft sensor as well. When it goes bad it can cause you to stall and sometimes for some reason the code is not set. Hope you get it straightened out. Good luck with it.


----------

